# Fork/head tube races.



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 8, 2014)

I'm slowly disassembling this old Rollfast. I'm thankful my wife hasn't complained once about me taking this bike apart in the living room.

I removed the fork today. It's no surprise the bearings are gummed up. They might clean up but I'm gonna replace them. There are grooves in the races but the cups in the head tube are nice and smooth.

What do I need to measure to get the right races? Where can I get the races other than a bike shop? The bearings are marked 49.


----------

